# Apla-Tech Tools



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

I very seriosly considering investing in the Apla-Tech tools just looking for anyone that's used them 
would like some feed back


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you do alot of sheets - Apla-tech is good for if you got over 10,000 sheets lined up and keep coming.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

We are about to start a project with some 5,000 shts of stretch


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

If you got the money to buy it, then get it. But remember you got to be dragging the air hose thats hooked up to the bazooka all the time. And if your on stilts, or theres other trades all over the place, it will be a pain. You might save time not loading mud in, but will lose time in learning to run the tools, having someone drag the hose around you. Even though the hose is 100 ft lg, you got to make sure going around corners it doesn't clip your cornerbeads.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a full set of the continous flow tools, they are sweet. The taper takes some getting use to but the boxes are deff. the S**T. With the slim line boxes there is half the mud in the box which means half the weight and the pump does all the work so you don't have to push your A** off all day and you don't have to keep going back to bucket, the angle tool is the same you don't have to keep refilling it, and cause there is no box at all it is alot lighter!!!! I have 153' of hose which means i can run 300' of area without moving the pump. With the 20 gallon hopper that attaches directley to the pump you can run alot of mud before having to refill. The mark V pump is bad to the bone, it will pump strait mud, spray texture, and also spray level five. Like the others said its not for a room addition, you need some board to make it worth getting it dirty, it takes less than an hr to clean and put away!!


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the imput I do believe I'm getting some new toys :clap:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

R.E. Plaster said:


> Thanks for the imput I do believe I'm getting some new toys :clap:


when you talk to dave don't be to eager to sign on the line right away, wheel and deal him a little, he is a good guy but he is also a salesman so you got to do a little bargining with him to get the best deal!!!


----------



## ozzyr60 (Aug 4, 2009)

i have a friend incanada has one and swears by it , im also looking in to their equipment spoak to them today if its hafe as good as it sounds ill be happy.


----------



## drywalltaper (Jun 16, 2009)

R.E. Plaster said:


> I very seriosly considering investing in the Apla-Tech tools just looking for anyone that's used them
> would like some feed back


I have a set of air and a set of CFS tools. They work well for me. Like anything they take a little time to learn but it is definatley worth it. I use the CFS system for residential homes and bigger jobs. The statement about needing a lot of sheets in front of you in untrue. Anything that gets you in and out of a job faster with less effort makes you more money. Of course the more sheets there are on the job I am doing the more money I make. I love using them in hotels. Also be sure to ask for a discount off of list price to get a better deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

The coaters (for pneumatic tools) dont work. I used the set for three years and just about had it with the coaters. Now i got a complete set sitting in my basement.waist of $$$. spent more time going back fixing the mess these things made.


----------



## drywalltaper (Jun 16, 2009)

*Apla Tech Coaters*



tonyvlx said:


> The coaters (for pneumatic tools) dont work. I used the set for three years and just about had it with the coaters. Now i got a complete set sitting in my basement.waist of $$$. spent more time going back fixing the mess these things made.


 Hey Tony I know that Apla Tech offered a trade in on the coaters for the slim line boxes have you contacted them about trading in your tools. Rather than havin g the tools sitting in the basement collecting dust it would be worth a try.


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

Iv seen the slim line boxes. i bet they were made to correct the mess the coaters were making. regarding trade in, i dont want to spend no more money on this POS. After all the $$ i spent on the complete set and not being able to use it cause it does not do what its advertised to do, they should send me a set on slim line boxes for free.


----------

